# Vacuum sealer



## karaebaker (Dec 17, 2012)

Considering getting a vacuum sealer but was wondering if its worth the money and if how long it extends the shelf life of foods


----------



## MetalPrepper (Nov 25, 2012)

I just got one for Christmas....so I'm not sure the answer to how long it would help if the power was out, but I do freeze alot of meat when I get it on sale so I like that it keeps the meat fresher (pinker) for much longer than if I just put the package in the freezer.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Yup, worth every nickle an then some. Get the one that'll seal jars to.

As fer time, food saver says 3 ta 5 times longer. I think there bein conservative myself. 

I pack alotta stuff in vac bags, once ya got one you'll be amazed at the stuff ya can do with it.


----------



## MetalPrepper (Nov 25, 2012)

Yeah Hillbilly, I saw the pictures in the booklet that came wit it and it showed toothbrushes , meds etc....good idea for waterproofing...


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Lots a stuff what goes in the packs fer the vehicles are vac packed just ta be sure. Another one I do be road flares. Toilet paper fer take along. Maps if yer hikin er campin. Stuff that goes in the pack that be bulky, vac seal it an it takes up less space.

Flowers, got some special ones? Vac seal em. Mailin stuff ta some body? When the boy was overseas, everthin what wen't ta him was vac sealed. That way it was fresh an he could tell ifin it'd been messed with.

The list goes on an on. You'll be amazed at how ya ever got by without one!


----------



## -JohnD- (Sep 16, 2012)

Yep there great and if it fits you can seal it. Here are a couple things I have done:
breaking down bulk items to individual use portions
sealing first aid supplies
extra cloths (ghb/bob)
homemade mre's 
Just some to get you started.....but it can be used for anything you wish to protect, keep together or reduce volume of to make it easier store.

Dang OCH quick on the keyboard this morning!


----------



## siletz (Aug 23, 2011)

We love ours. I definitely would make sure to get one with the canister port, though. I use that more than the bags. We vacuum seal things like salt, popcorn, cornmeal, tvp, etc in jars sealed with the foodsaver. You can get the attachment for canning jar lids or you can reseal store bought jars like this lady.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I just got one for Christmas as well and have been sealing up everything I can find around the house. I am also in the process of making my own MRE's and sealing up some items from my bug out bag, including a couple fully loaded AR-15 magazines. A buddy of mine buys most of his food in bulk and he says that in his experience you can expect to at minimum quadruple the storage life of pretty much anything and everything over using zip-lock or other storage solutions. Outside of OldCootHillbilly he does more canning and sealing than anyone I know.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

I need to get one of those large cannisters to use with my foodsaver, I've been doing dry stuff like my dehydrated eggs that I ground into powder with my mill using the mason jar attachments she showed, but I've been saving all my other type jars because I was thinking about using them in the canner, but this would be even easier and less hassle trying to make sure all hte jars on the bottom level allow for using the rack to have a 2nd level.


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

*Yes! I have two (the newest has a stronger motor) and I bought two for Christmas presents. 
I buy extra loafes of bread before winter sets in and freeze it. The plastic that bread comes in, is made for hot bagging not cold so I freeze the loaf, then pull the slices out and put them in food saver bags. They keep a long time and when thawed, they are ready to use for sandwiches. 
The foods that have liquids in them, I freeze first then seal them.
I put cereal and speg. noodles in canning jars and seal them with the foodsaver. 
Rice, beans, sugar, flour, cornmeal...everything goes in foodsaver bags.
*


----------



## TexasMama (Dec 3, 2012)

What makes/models would you recommend if you have one?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have the Foodsaver V3440 with starter kit. I have limited experience with it, but so far it works like a charm.


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

*
I have models 3440, 3880, 2450 and 3420. I like the control of the bags that the 2450 gives, but the motors on the 3000 models are a lot stronger. I have used the 3420 everyday for three years. Haven't used the 3880 or 3440 yet, but I would say any 3000 model would be a good one. They had a sale on the 3440 for $30 off before Christmas and I am always getting emails from them. I would register to receive emails and then wait for a coupon. *


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

We have the Kenmore "Select Seal-N-Save." Actually it's our 2nd one. The first one gave up after 3 years of hard use. 
We have a freezer full of vacuum packed meats and veggies. No more freezer burn. I recently bought a pack of 35 vanilla beans which arrived in a vacuum pack. I broke it down and made packs of 5. Back in 2010 I sealed a bunch of dark chocolate bars. I opened one last month and it was as fresh as the day I packed it. Most of the fruit I dry is vacuum packed. 
A couple weeks ago I broke down a 3lb bag of M&M's and a 3lb bag of _Swedish Fish_ into 5 individual packs of each. I'll see how they kept in a couple years.

Is it worth the time and money? Absolutely! Nothing degrades food faster than oxygen. OK heat is right up there too but you get the point. Those machines have paid for themselves many times over and I won't even have to think about it when this one burns out. I'll have a replacement for it within a couple days.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Dixie said:


> *
> I have models 3440, 3880, 2450 and 3420. I like the control of the bags that the 2450 gives, but the motors on the 3000 models are a lot stronger. I have used the 3420 everyday for three years. Haven't used the 3880 or 3440 yet, but I would say any 3000 model would be a good one. They had a sale on the 3440 for $30 off before Christmas and I am always getting emails from them. I would register to receive emails and then wait for a coupon. *


 Yep--I'm checking out this one--have a few things waiting for delivery and will order when they come in. 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003U738ZE/ref=dra_a_cs_mr_hn_it_P1400_1000?tag=dradis-20
This one okay??? Thanks for response--I wanted one of these for months, and got the mason jar sealer through Amazon for crackers this week.


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

JayJay said:


> Yep--I'm checking out this one--have a few things waiting for delivery and will order when they come in.
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003U738ZE/ref=dra_a_cs_mr_hn_it_P1400_1000?tag=dradis-20
> This one okay??? Thanks for response--I wanted one of these for months, and got the mason jar sealer through Amazon for crackers this week.


*
If I read it correctly, it looks like it's manual, meaning you can control the size of you bags better. That's why I bought the 2450, because I felt I was wasting a lot of bags with the others. I cut the bags and seal the bottoms with the 2450 then fill them and seal with the 3000 models. Is that making any sense? 
The handheld model came with one of the sealers but I haven't used it yet. *


----------

